# Suggestions on Northern California boating?



## Shaner (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all, 
I have relocated to the South Lake Tahoe area and I am trying to find some solid runs in Northern California . I have a 14ft boat and before my current employment I was a raft guide. I have the experience (III-IV) but not the knowledge of the area. Any suggestions, on re-acclimating to Northern California boating? Any forms, blogs or websites are much appreciated!

Thank you all for your time! 

--Recreationally

SCR


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Heres a few links to get you started. Sounds like a good water year out there, for a change!
Region Map
The Tip of the Iceberg
American Whitewater - CA State Rivers 
The River Store The River Store | Specializing in Paddlesports

Cheers, 
Bill


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey neighbor up the hill! Welcome to the area.

If you want a good local run get out and do the East Fork Carson in the next week or 2.
The next close rivers are on the west slope, American River, Yuba, etc. It;s about a 90 minute drive to Coloma CA which sets you up for the South Fork American (class 2-3).

Check out Boof.com
Dreamflows.com
cfs (california floaters society) 
or https://groups.io/g/NorCalRiverRunners/threads

Shoot me a pm for more
SF


----------



## Daniel (Nov 30, 2006)

*another map*

Another map to familiarize yourself with the lay of the land...

Google Map

Anything Green has a write-up to link of mine within it. Some of the blues have links to outside websites as well, but I haven't done those runs personally.


----------



## johnkovatch (Apr 3, 2012)

*California Boating*

Hey Shaner, 

Let me know if you're ever looking for someone to go boating with out here. I'm located down in mammoth lakes but don't mind driving up for day trips. I've done most of boating in the southeast and on and around the colorado. Haven't found much of a river community since moving to california. I'm happy to come and R2 your rig or i can bring my boat up. i'm rowing a 12' avon bucket, which isn't ideal for the rivers out here but it works! I have a pretty open schedule as i'm self employed. Let me know if you're interested in getting on the water. Look forward to hearing from you. 

-John
[email protected]
760.709.0708


----------



## Creetch (Dec 4, 2014)

Check in with the Wilderness Education Program at LTCC. They have some rafting classes and you might be able to hook up with some people from there.


----------

